# where do you get contracts to bid on larger screen printing jobs



## inkmrk (Sep 10, 2008)

Where do you go to get contracts to put Bids in for screen Printing is their a web site Iam not Knowing about Tired of not having larger runs


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: can you help*

The city and state that you live in, have you register your company for contract bids. Go to your city hall and ask them, to register your company. LaTonya


----------



## inkmrk (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: can you help*

Thanks alot for info


----------

